# What about DC snowboards



## pchiu91 (Apr 4, 2011)

What models do they have?


----------



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

MLF, PBJ. I'm prbably going for PBJ


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

While the PBJ is supposed to be a good board, it's also a jib-stick - Meaning it's soft, noodley, and not that great for all-mountain riding. If your mostly freeriding, your likely going to get tossed around a lot on this board, probably not what you want.

The MLF looks like an all-mountain freestyle board, but has traditional camber. This would be more suited to your style, but if your looking for an easier to ride board, you have to understand that traditional camber, while fast and stable, is very unforgiving compared with some of the newer hybrid boards. If you like mach-speeding it on groomers and shit, camber is the way to go, but otherwise I prefer the hybrid-rocker shapes for their playfulness and forgivingness.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

agreed. if you want an easy board, then those ones you mentioned are probably not it. 

i know you are tempted by the prices but those boards are 3 years old by the time next season rolls around. also, what part of the country r you? if on east coast, you might look for something with good sidecuts that can endure icy conditions.


----------



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

Mainly i was about pbj. In the site it says 5/10 flex, but I can't understand how much flex it is. I'm from Greece. The conditions are variable and they change from week to week and this is the reason i want an all-mountain board because i do everything.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Do you have any other choices for boards? If you are going to fork out a bunch of money, these just don't sound like the best thing for you.


----------



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

They were just in a very good price so if they were worth buyig, i would buy one. I don't know the quality of these boards, that is my problem. Of course, i have a huge variety of boards to choose, which confuses me. Every day i'm searching on the net and the forum to find a board that suits me. I firstly thought of ride dh2, ride dh, ride machete, flow era and now every day i'm stuck in a different board. Is it better to wait for the next season or buying one now that is off season?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If you want to save some cash, shops will start discounting their 10/11 boards pretty soon in order to make room for 11/12. I would wait until Summer comes in full swing, then you should see this season's merchandise drop in price. The only reason to buy next seasons is if they improve something on a board you really want. Many boards are just the same thing though, with a new graphic. The Ride DH2 and Machete look like better choices for what you want, I know a lot of people have rocked the Machete and it does pretty much everything.


----------



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

This is what i'm waiting for, SUMMER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> While the PBJ is supposed to be a good board, it's also a jib-stick - Meaning it's soft, noodley, and not that great for all-mountain riding. If your mostly freeriding, your likely going to get tossed around a lot on this board, probably not what you want.


The PBJ is NOT strictly a jib stick. Look at any movie part with torstein. He throws that thing off huge back country booters, too! The PBJ is an all mountain freestyle machine that can handle pretty much anything thrown at it. It's not going to be as stiff as say a machete, but its nothing like as noodly as, say, an artifact 1985. Granted the 10/11 model had rocker and the ones before had camber, and were a bit stiffer than the newest ones, the PBJ won't buck you around on the mountain. Its a great all mountain deck for intermediate and up freestyle focused rider.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a 09/10 PBJ and I love it!!! As said above, it's not strictly a jib board, not super noodley. I would call it an all-mountain freestyle board with more emphasis on the freestyle part. If you're looking for a hard charging board you probably want something stiffer, but anything else this board is great. Super fun to ride.


----------



## pchiu91 (Apr 4, 2011)

GRboarder said:


> This is what i'm waiting for, SUMMER!!!!!!!!


I'm waiting for the winter


----------



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

oxi that is exactly what i want but if you have to choose between this and a dh2 or machete which would you choose?

The only reason i'm waiting for this summer is to get my new gear.
Unfortunately hear in Greece the season lasts two to three months and you can't find good snow on the weekends.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

my dad who is about 230lbs rode a 158 pb&j and loved it. hes 43 and doesnt touch the park becides some small jumps and he didnt think it was squirly at all. If your new and lookin for a good board id say jump on it if its a good deal


----------



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok the truth is that i'm not too experienced. Do you think that this board will upgrade my skills. If i want to ride fast and aggresive will it be responsive enough? Which year's model is your dads board? What boot size does he wear? I wear 10-11, do you thing it will be aproblem?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

No board will automatically make you better snowboarding, usually you won't even notice big differences between boards until your a good snowboarder. A more forgiving board can make the learning process a lot less painful though for sure, I rode traditional camber until recently and I would say it made me hold back because of the "do or die" nature.

I thought the PBJ was a lot more noodley, but apparently these guys have a better perspective. If it's a good deal and your season is short anyways, might be the way to go after all.

What's your weight/height? If your wearing 10-11 boots, your going to want to make sure you don't get too small of a board since your boots will get too much overhang off the edges.


----------



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

OK i didn't say that i'll take a board and as a miracle i'll become THE snowboarder. What i want is forgiveness from the board. I have right now a very stiff and heavy camber board and every time i'm going to do something more cool i fall, so i'm afraid of trying something new because i know that what comes after is only pain.


----------



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

I just remembered that the store has the 10/11 ,too. I'll probably do the purchase. Which do you recommend, 09/10 or 10/11? 

Is it light?


----------



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry for being so annoying but i forgot that this shop sells also burton snowboards. Which board do you recommend me with similar specs with pbj? I prefer not being est

Thanks for your help


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

If they were in the same price range, I'd pick the Machete over the PBJ for my only board. Actually haven't ridden it myself, but my cousin has and he said it was the best do-all board he's ever ridden. Super stable at speed, light, lots of pop. Of course, this is all personal opinion so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

GRboarder said:


> I just remembered that the store has the 10/11 ,too. I'll probably do the purchase. Which do you recommend, 09/10 or 10/11?
> 
> Is it light?


it depends, because the 09/10 pbj has camber and the 10/11 has rocker. which do you prefer?


----------



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

I prefer most rocker because they are more forgiving, but i think also camber will not be bad in pop, speed and jumps.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

He rode the 10/11 version.
if you want a forgiving fun board, get the rocker one, rocker boards are extremly fun and forgiving.


----------

